# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  trendline coefficients. are they accessable?

## oldbruce

i'd like to access the coefficients of a trendline fit, for further analysis.

----------


## AliGW

You have asked the same question before and had a response to which you yourself have not responded.

*Administrative Note:*

Unfortunately, this is a duplicate thread, and you are allowed only ONE thread per issue here.

Please see Forum Rule #5 about thread duplication. 

I am closing this thread, but you may continue here in the original thread: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...-x-y-plot.html

----------

